# Goat eating dog food



## dhansen

I just noticed one of my goats sneaking the dog's food from her bowl.  I'm assuming this is a no-no.  What do you all think?


----------



## Roll farms

The only times I've had goats purposely go after dog food, have been in cases where they (2 difft. animals) had severe anemia and "needed" the extra nutrients.

(My new rescue goat was given away for being a snarfer of kibble...turns out she's so anemic due to a worm overload, the dog food was probably the only thing keeping her alive.)

That said, corn_ is_ the main ingredient in a lot of dog foods, she may just be after that...but I'd check her eyelids / gums.

If they're bright pink, she's just a pig looking for a snack.  
If they're pale, I'd deworm her with a white dewormer.

A bite or two probably won't hurt, but overindulgence could lead to a nasty case o' the poops.  You might give her a little probios if her stool softens.


----------



## freemotion

Most dogfood is mostly grain, but it also contains other ruminants, so keep your goatie away from it.  Diseased and downer animals go into dogfood, you don't want your goat eating that.

I have goats that would probably eat a steak if given the opportunity!


----------



## kimmyh

Some dog food is rice based, and goats can not digest rice, so I would agree, keep the dog food for the dogs, the dogs penned up for an hour a day to eat if you have to.


----------



## cmjust0

We have a boer doe who we found really seems to like to eat dog food if she can get at it..  It's definitely a no-no because it contains ruminant parts, so we don't let that happen.  We feed the LGD seperately when we fool with the goats every evening, and his bowl comes back to the house with us..  

It actually works out best for everybody to feed him that way because the big dog knows he eats when we allow him to eat.  If he doesn't eat all his food in a reasonable amount of time, he does without.  Being in total control of his food not only allows us to monitor and adjust his body condition as we see fit, it also cements our rolls as his alphas each and every day..  In fact, all our dogs are fed this way -- there's never any dog food left out, ever, even in the house.  They eat when we tell them to eat.  

Consequently, we only have one fat dog and she's got a documented thyroid problem..    The rest are well conditioned.  Feeding this way is cheaper, too...zero waste...and each dog can have it's own special food if necessary, versus having to put everybody on a spendier food because one dog may need it.

We feed 19 cups of food per day right now among 6 dogs, with a total combined weight of...jeez...about 450lbs?

Wow...really rambled there.     I think I may have adult onset A.D.hey a squirrel!


----------



## Roll farms

I agree, feeding your dogs seperately will save a lot of headaches....

We don't pick up our dog's feed pan, since the barn cats usually finish the dog's 'dinner'...but the goats aren't generally in the part of the barn where the dogs eat, either.  

This new anemic doe will RUN out of the stall if given the slightest chance and make a play for the dog food pan every time, though....silly goat.


----------



## dhansen

This doe is not anemic and yes, she has been wormed.  She's up to date on shots.  It is a relatively new thing though.  Our livestock guardian dog has to be fed among the goats as she lives with them.   I'm a little shocked that she does not growl at the doe when she goes near the dog food.  I need to figure out a way to feed the dog with no goats around....that's not really possible.  I think this doe is just being a pig!


----------



## ksalvagno

Can you create some type of pen inside the goat area to feed the dog? Then when you feed the dog, give him/her only a certain amount of time to eat and then it is over. Take away the food.  Or are they in a barn where you can bring the dog into an isle for feeding and then put back in with the goats?


----------



## cmjust0

dhansen said:
			
		

> This doe is not anemic and yes, she has been wormed.  She's up to date on shots.  It is a relatively new thing though.  Our livestock guardian dog has to be fed among the goats as she lives with them.   I'm a little shocked that she does not growl at the doe when she goes near the dog food.  I need to figure out a way to feed the dog with no goats around....that's not really possible.  I think this doe is just being a pig!


Occasionally, I'll set Ivan's food out before I shut the gate to the barn and a goat will slip by and go investigate the dog food.  He doesn't growl either.

Instead, he gets eerily stone still and lets them come about 2" away from his kibble, then he makes an extremely abrupt snapping lunge right in their face..  That usually does the trick.  

While he never, ever actually makes contact with the goat, I must admit that it was a bit nerve racking to watch it brewing the first few times..  These days, I see it coming and think to myself....watch out, goatie...you're gonna get it.  Then BAM! and here comes the goat just a'gittin it toward the gate.  

Sometimes, I almost think I can hear him chuckle a little.


----------



## FarmerChick

yes some goats will eat dry dog food.   anything new and if the taste hits them yes.

simple to make a dog feeder.

just like a calf feeder situation.

Get some fencing, put up against another fence or solid back like the barn etc.....cut a dog hole door on that side,  and cut a small opening for you to fill the food bowl.

No goats can get inside so that problem is stopped.   Only if you can't feed the dog separate and want too.

but of course only if you care if that goat eats some dog food.


----------



## cmjust0

What do you do when your dog is goat sized??!?  If I cut a dog door in something for Ivan, my whole herd could get through it.


----------



## savingdogs

I was thinking you could just use a dog crate, put the dog and food inside during feeding time instead of constructing a whole pen or nifty contraption such as Farmer Chick suggests. My dogs just go inside their crate if they know food is coming because I often feed them in there to avoid squabbles.


----------



## FarmerChick

It doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out a creep feeder solution for a dog...even a big one...

crate to eat is good idea also.  when you work your barn, put up the dog first, feed and finish chores.   would work definitely.  not even a crate would be needed if you could just separate the dog first, let it eat while you do chores, and done deal.


----------



## cmjust0

FarmerChick said:
			
		

> It doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out a creep feeder solution for a dog...even a big one...


Well, I guess I'm a big dummy then because every creep feeder I've ever seen works off the principle of the creeper being smaller than the rest of the animals..  That's kinda the defining principle of the thing, actually...but what do I know?


----------



## dhansen

All that sounds good except....this dog weighs in at about 110 lbs.  I have nigerian dwarves and nubians.  Any size opening for my dog's mouth is big enough for a nigerian to crawl all the way in!  This dog does not come out of the pasture unless it has to go to the vet.  i will have to figure out something.


----------



## kimmyh

How about using cattle panels wrapped around t-posts (in a circle) you can feed the dog in there, and then use the panels if you need to later? Temporary cheap fix, inside the pen.


----------



## FarmerChick

Well us humans being a tad smarter than most animals, well maybe, I am sure still something can be figured out.

using the idea and changing it to fit the need is a place to start.

many a contraption has been modified to do other things.  us farmers sure can do that good..HA HA


----------



## cmjust0

Alright, well, help the OP figure out how to make a creep feeder for a 100lb+ dog that runs with animals smaller than it is..  You suggested a creep feeder...you said it wasn't rocket science...you said you farmin' types were good at figuring stuff like that out, soooooo...

As another dummy with a goat-sized dog to feed, I'm really interested to hear your solution.


----------



## FarmerChick

I never had to make one obviously.

I never dealt with mini animals.  I only have full size animals.

So I guess just feed the dog away from the herd.  And if that dog can't be taken out of the pasture for any reason....can not be separated from that area.....feed it in a pen with a door you latch.

So it is a creep feeder situation with a door.  See I modified the entrance with a door to keep those little mini critters out.


And I am not saying anyone is dumb, I am saying to think a bit....feeding a dog separate in a pasture doesn't take alot of work I would think.


----------



## Roll farms

It took me all of 3 days to train our LGD pup (a few weeks ago) that if he wants food, he MUST come in the barn.   
Now he's the first one in the door...but...
I've never had to try to get an adult dog to go somewhere 'new and scary' though, so I don't envy you that task.
Our adult LGD have always come in the barn to eat (from puppyhood) to avoid any conflicts over food.


----------



## FarmerChick

good lesson to learn there.
if you are doing a guard dog in pasture, as a pup find that good feed and shelter spot--only for it.


----------



## freemotion

It should be pretty easy to teach the dog a new routine, especially where food is involved.  My dogs take turns eating in a crate (not LGD's, but dogs, nevertheless!) and they eat in less than five minutes.  You should be able to improvise a small enclosure that you let the dog into and out of once or twice a day, however many times you feed him normally.  He will learn it rather quickly.   Like ksalvagno said.

As you know, goats can fit their boneless little bodies through the tiniest openings if there is food on the other side!


----------



## cmjust0

FarmerChick said:
			
		

> So it is a creep feeder situation with a door.  See I modified the entrance with a door to keep those little mini critters out.


A creep feeder with a door that requires opening and closing isn't a creep feeder....that's called a pen.


----------



## FarmerChick

after it is modified you can call it whatever you like

original poster never mentioned mini livestock either.  


be imaginative....never hurt anyone ya know!


----------



## cmjust0

I guess you could call it a creep feeder with a door.

I just wouldn't do out loud, and especially not it in the company of other farmers.


----------



## miss_thenorth

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> I guess you could call it a creep feeder with a door.
> 
> I just wouldn't do out loud, and especially not it in the company of other farmers.


Starting again?  :/


----------



## FarmerChick

gee, I am sure I would never get to bored of the cracks.  :bun

the smileys just keep on coming.....

I know most farmers time is too valuable to bother cracking jokes on a very old thread


----------



## nightshade

my goat Skeeter loves dog food, because he was raised in the house and lived in there for nearly a year. Where the dogs would steal his food cause it smelled different then theirs so he in turn would simply eat their food a feed time instead lol. 

Needless to say we took care of it by feeding him where they could not take his food. 

Now he lives outside with the other goat but still acts much like a dog. Going to the car when ever he is around and you are going to leave to beg for a ride.  Crawling up on your lap to cuddle when you sit in a chair and he is loos outside and sneaking into the house when someone forgets to close the door. Where he jumps up on the bed or couch to take a nap.


----------



## FarmerChick

oh nightshade--you did not, you did not have a goat in the house for a year...LOL---wow---

you must have the patience of a saint!!!


----------



## Sweet Cheeks

I feed my 3 dogs in the garage twice a day before I feed the goats.  I had to buy these bowls with the three plastic pegs to stop them from wolfing their food down too fast.

They still wolf it down by moving around the bowls in circles to get to the food.  Done in less than a minute and running from bowl to bowl licking out anything missed.

My *problem* is the dogs going out and eating the goats food.

Good luck OP solving your problem.


----------



## Marta

I was gonna say, my problem is the opposite as well, the dog eats the goats food lol


----------



## AnnieP

My goats   only 2 so far , make a bee line into the house every chance the get to go after the dog food. Total workout getting them out.


----------



## Latestarter

Greetings Annie and welcome to BYH! Glad you decided to join us! Please browse around and make yourself at home! If you have a moment, perhaps you'd consider stopping by the new member section and sharing a brief introduction so we can all welcome you properly  Oh, and you may have heard, we'tre all a bunch of picture addicts so if yopu'd be willing to share some pics of your herd(s), we'd be much obliged!


----------



## TAH

AnnieP our buck goat loved dog food. Of course I didn't give it to him when ever he wanted but every once in a while he would find some in my pocket that were supposed to be for the dog. 

Are your goats contained? Or is there a way you could put the dog food out of reach? dog food is not good for goats but a bit here and there won't hurt them. 

By the way welcome


----------



## JenniferDuBay

There are automagical dog doors that fit to kennel sizes and work with dog collars. Dog approaches door, door opens, dog is locked in, eats. Dog turns around, door opens, locks behind dog. We have it for our dog that needs meds in her food, though I can't recall the name of the product.


----------

